# Domacuda - Custom Car Garage: Also on going Projects, Hopefully



## DOM-19

When racing RC Cars they called me DOMACUDA - Pictures show what I mean


----------



## DOM-19

*New Project*

Well here is my first ever project.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Very nice chose of a build Dom, "FOR REAL", This is one kit, I DON'T EVEN HAVE, but now that I see yours I may very well go out and pick one up my self.

I can see you have Everything in hand on this Dom, Right out of the box, your showing ALL THAT IS NEEDED to carry out some Great build on here now, OUT STANDING MOVE....and I like the nick name allot as well, There's Nothing wrong with that dude..Super Job my friend, you have a future in Model building With Out a doubt on this site, And where ever else you chose to show them as well.

I look forward to seeing your work m y self.............So Welcome Aboard my new friend.






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Hey Dom, when I was packing on Friday I came across some parts and pieces from my XMOD days. I may have enough to put a complete car together.


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s guys it will get better it def. Is not easy to do it right will post more, will see what my next build will be ,you & pete are my "mentors"=dom


----------



## 440 dakota

nice R/C,last road car I had wa an AE-L3 that was pretty tricked out and wicked fast,but that was afew years ago and that hobby has changed so much with brushless systems and lipos 

nice start on the model,just relax and have fun the more you build the easier it will get and its too late you've been sucked into a new hobby


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s dakota i think the surgery ,my age, 20 years racing ,the man up above placed me where i am now -btw i,m pretty happy with building models,i had a "l3" also thats why the attendace is down in half, guy,s could not afford it any more -li-po-brushless-speed controls run by computor rec. Packs ,chargers -there are times when i would spend $1000. Per month, wife did not like that to much-and list goes on & on ==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Oh yeah, when I was racing my last road car, a Losi belt drive AWD that I can't remember the model of, I was spending a couple hundred a month. I bought the CF swing arms, $50, light but not stronger, then got hit from behind during practice by a faster class car and broke 3 of them! I had to get 4 sets of tires because there was no telling about the traction at the track from night to night, and of course, a new motor every race. About mid season everyone went to shaft drive, after a couple more races I couldn't even give my stuff away. I bought a short course truck after that, salvaged as much as I could from the Losi car and did well for maybe half the next season before code enforcement closed the track down. The only complete RTR r/c car I have now is a RAE chassis 14"WB brushless/10 cell lipo pro stock drag car, and it hasn't been raced in over a year.


----------



## DOM-19

Tire,s you needed 5 diff. Compounds , all diff, duro reading =hot track -loose track==cold track you have traction--it goes on & on ==dom=i had about 125 tires in zip lock bags marked with duro. Reading. Front springs , side springs , center springs , paint a new proto-form body get smacked up need new one ???? Well for 20 years i had fun -ran cap tires for 6 years???







P


----------



## Rondo

The model is looking good. The R/C car is sweet too although it's Greek to me. That street rod engine has some of the nicest detail I've seen. Never saw a harmonic balancer as nice as that. It would be a shame to cover that up. Next time I get to the LHS, I'm getting the roadster version. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

Will have some photo,s mon.====dom===completed
i


----------



## 440 dakota

looking forward to seeing them


----------



## DOM-19

Well I finally completed my 1st ever built model a Vantastic from Testor's represents '35-36 Ford Sedan delivery panel truck and later '37-38 Ford fenders. 

I know where I could have done better, but for 1st one I will let it slide a little. I put Carbon Fiber on rear windows.


----------



## DOM-19

This will be my 2nd project Aluma - Coupe by "Boyd" Testor's


----------



## Ian Anderson

That will be a good nice build Dom, I have this kit as well my self, I was hoping it would gain more value then it has my really, Maybe in a few years, Not sure when I will build mine as well, But, we will look forward to watching your build here my friend, I'm sure.

So How is the '35-36 Ford Sedan and the shoulder coming along anyway my friend,..?






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I wanna do an Aluma Coupe Pro Mod...


----------



## Ian Anderson

You can have mine Mister Pete, I don't need it, or even really wont it really, ...lol...I Got it in a trade from Modelbod on here....I will ship it off in a few days to you if you like...
NO WORRIES AT ALL.





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Sorry, my day dreaming broke though my meds again. Either that or the task master slapped me back into reality. No worries, hang onto it, I got more than I can handle at the moment.


----------



## DOM-19




----------



## Ian Anderson

You might try and repost here again if you wont Dom Once again, I don't know what happened on this end my self or where you build post went wrong from here dude, NO WAY THAT I COULD KNOW TO HELP YOU ON THAT, And they cant tell you as well on Hobbytalk, 
I mean, HOW COULD THEY TELL OR KNOW TO EVEN HELP.

So All you can do is just Re-Post here again the pictures of the build or let it ride from here and just move on to a new project as well now man, No ones is going to say One way or that other WHAT YOU SHOULD DO HERE OR SHOULDNT DO ON THAT, if you wont to just start a new build here now, JUST DO IT MY FRIEND, let the old ones just stay as they are I guess...No problem with that Dom, You are your own boss here my friend, And your own judge, No one is in charge of your build progress in anyway BUT YOU DUDE, I my self will understand and support what ever you do on that, So no problem...

But if you need help on Posting, MAYBE I can help with that, it will be hard to show you how to upload from here, You did it once You can do it again, Even if it takes work....let me know how I can help anyway dude, Other then that, just move on to the next build when your ready, We will understand and you will get better with your posting in time I'm sure...No worries my friend.




*
Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

looks good esp like the rear 3/4 shot


----------



## DOM-19

Ian, thanks something went wrong ,but we will talk to you on next post ,what i already finished is showing==dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

I must have Complete missed that post Dom, Because I can Now see the finally picture post of the build on the previous page here with NO PROBLEMS AT ALL, ...lol...Sometimes when the post goes to the next page here ON MY SIDE, I don't see any pictures at all And I miss part of the post complete, But in time they show up here once again and I catch them when I Re-Read the post, Might be my system doing that Or my server, or the way Hobby talk servers the page to me even, NOT SURE WHICH ONE, who knows for sure..

But I can now see your build post Dom, And it looks like it turned out good enough on this end, Yes there are some problems on the body as far a perfection in the paint that I can see there my friend, THAT HAPPENS TO US ALL out here from time to time as well, no doubt about it,...lol.. It's ok because it happens to us all like I said dude,There seems to be no way of avoiding it sometime ALL THE WAY AROUND, One trick you can use is to,.. NOT ZOOM IN SO CLOSE on the final shots, Or even use some kind of enhancement feature in the software to touch it the mistakes, ...lol...And that is not cheating as well to do that man, The pros even do that sometimes as well you know, But all and all it looks like a nice build for such a long time in between builds a well Dom, and you can only get better with time you know, we all have had are time to Brake in are new tools and learn how to use them as well, And no paint is the same, The conditions have to be, JUST RIGHT you know,...I cant count how many bodies I have lost in that past, Learning this fact,..lol...But grate job none the less my friend, I like the undercharge as well, Nice dental.

Like I said before here Dom, I have this *FULL DETAIL Aluma-Coup, (Boyd Coddington) 1:24 *Scale kit as well, and it looks like a good man, So Are you going to go with the Yellow paint job it already has on it or that is was molded from that is here?, if so the details you will add should enhance that and make it a easy build here I should think, looking at all the parts it comes with here that is, And Here is a Shot of what it come with if anyone is reading this and what's to know as well as we do what's in it has.............
there are More parts then this picture shows as well here guys, All in that packages and sealed right now, I don't wont to brake that and open to show more my self, But its there....lol....
you will just have to Trust us on that I guess....Anyway Dom Keep us posted, No problem here, And GREAT JOB on the build any







*Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

Ian,YOU HAVE A GOOD EYE ,THINGS WILL GET BETTER,WORKING ON ABOUT 40 CAN,S OF PAINT, I DID USE SPOONS & EACH SPOON IS MARKED TO MATCH THAT CAN OF PAINT, I STILL HAVE MORE TO GO,ALMOST DONE ,SOME PAINT,S ARE NOT TO MY LIKING, THEY BUBBLE UP & HOW WILL THAT LOOK ON CAR N.G.
SO I JUST THROUGH OUT CAN & SPOON ?? IT,S RAINING NOW CANT FINISH, WHAT DO YOU THINK OF TESTOR 1214 GLOSS YELLOW IT LOOKS GOOD ON SPOON, I THINK LEAVING IT YELLOW FROM BOX JUST DOES NOT CUT IT ??? THE "ALUMA-COUP" BOYD C. IS A COOL LOOKING RIG ==I HAVE COLLECTED ABOUT 15 MORE BUILDS -ONE AT A TIME ===DOM


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well there is one of the Most common problems with painting from rattle can Don, "RIGHT THERE", That I have found Anyway !, and that is the "Moister Laval" in the Air, So it is a Very good idea to just 
"NOT PAINT" during these times if you can help it, Even inside really, Unless you can do what I do here and Dry the Air somehow, Like with a Stove of fire place wood fire is the best, Intel the temp get to around 78 to 85 degrees or better, And the Air is nice and dry after that, That's when you paint man, Then make sure to Allow for that condition to remain that way Intel the paint has a GOOD CHANGE to set on the car as well, and then use some kind of heat lap to Try and bake off the paint a bet before allowing it to harden under Less Intense lighting after that for a while, All that take about two hours or more, I know you know all this information Dom, But a little reminder, NEVER HERTS,...lol... Anyway I hope that helps in some way as well, That's how I do it, But even that sometimes DOS 'ENT WORK DUDE...its the luck of the draw really......lol

As far as the Testers Yellow paint goes Dom, I don't use the smaller cans my self of Tester Or anyone else really, So you will have to wait tell Pete of someone else can advise you on those paints out here I'm afraid, Not that I don't wont to help dude, Its just I find them a waist to compare to the larger cans of certain Paints A lot more cost effective as well to Use something with a little more volume my self..lol..But that just me...





*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

yup what Ian said humidity is very important also surface prep,paint temp,and paint compatibility also should always use aprimmer first

not sure if this helps but Testors had maybe still does have a series of paints called colors by Boyd which included Alumni Coupe yellow,Chezoom teal and a bunch of other custom stuff,the yellow had pearl in it if I remember right but not sure if its still made


----------



## 440 dakota

yea don't see it on Testors site so you LHS might not have it but its readly avalible 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Testors...513?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2fcefba1


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s guy,s ordered the "boyd,s" paint===dom


----------



## DOM-19

*Aluma Coupe by Boyd*

Waiting for "Boyd's Aluma Yellow Pearl # 52710" to come in. I will finish it then. This is only my 2nd build, so I really could do better! As I continue to "BUILD" - DOM


----------



## Ian Anderson

That cockpit is VERY NICE Dom, killer job so far, very nice work.., Cant see how anything could go wrong on this build my friend, because It's Looking great....




*Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

Finished. Boyd’s Coupe. Had some problems painting, my fault, only 2nd model ever completed. Will get better - DOM


----------



## Pete McKay

Man I can't remember by 2nd model but I'm sure it had firecrackers stuffed into it after it was built. Don't worry about how it looks, the main reason for doing this is to enjoy it yourself. One of the reasons I'll set a project aside is because I'm not enjoying that particular model. Just stick with it and it'll get better.


----------



## Ian Anderson

..And really Its NOT BAD Dom, it sure looks like the Original Body color on this end to me, I can see the Accent Black striped on the Side Body Vests as well, LOOKS GOOD,..HOW DID THE ENGINE turn out Dom ? lets have a look brother....




*
Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

Ian, engine in rear ,had to glue trunk & hood other wise it was a nitemare to put there hood & trunk hinges on =dom


----------



## 440 dakota

not bad like Pete said stick with it and things will get easier lot of guys here have been building for more years than not just takes some practice


----------



## mopar marv

DOM-19 said:


> Finished. Boyd’s Coupe. Had some problems painting, my fault, only 2nd model ever completed. Will get better - DOM



Don't be so hard on yourself Dom. I've been building models off and on for nearly fifty years and paint still gives me grief once in a while. 

And I know several guys that have been building nearly as long as I have and their models still look like they were built in the dark by a nine year rookie. 

I swear that one of them uses a whole tube of glue for each build. It would take more than a few firecrackers to blow up his models. Anybody have an extra Hand Grenade? Or a small Tactical Nuke??


But seriously,just take your time,model building is a hobby where patience is the King. I have models that I have been working on ,off and on for over twenty years.

If you run into a problem that you can't work past, don't worry about it,put everything back in the box and put it away for a later day. And then move on to something else. Nobody will think less of you for it. And if anybody does, they are just a schmuck anyway so who cares what they think?

Its not a race to see who finishes first. You can always go back to the problem a little later when your skill level has improved.

One of the biggest mistakes that I see, are beginners that buy the most difficult kits in sight,when they really should go for something simple and work their way up to the more difficult kits.

If you are serious about staying in the hobby,I would suggest that you find three or four really cheap kits,something you don't like even and just throw everything but the bodies in your parts box and use the bodies to practice painting. It really helped me a lot! 

or Maybe you can find a serious kit basher in your area with a few extra bodies that you can buy for cheap. I've got quite a few myself but postage to Florida would kinda blow the cheap part of that plan out of the water.

And suggestion number two. Do Not use Testors spray paint! It sucks Huge time! I use real automotive touch up paints. Straight out of the spray can or thinned and applied with an air brush,it works so much nicer than anything I've tried from Testors. 

But stay away from lacquer based paints until you get in some serious painting experience. Lacquer gets seriously hot as it cures[dries] and it can actually warp your bodies,Trust me,I wrecked a few models before I figured that one out. You know you've screwed up big time when the corners of your hood start curling up,lol.


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s for the reply,s ,all so true & thanks "mopar marv" my next hit will be a 33 willys coupe, i will relax & like pete said enjoy it , racing r.c.pan cars for 20 years i had to move out & get ready for weekend ! In a way i feel more relaxed ==dom


----------



## 440 dakota

did you paint your R/C car bodies ? reason I ask is I have used the R/C paint on plastic models with good results as the spray mist is very fine and easy to control just remember base coat first then color just oposite of painting clear lexan


----------



## mopar marv

DOM-19 said:


> Thank,s for the reply,s ,all so true & thanks "mopar marv" my next hit will be a 33 willys coupe, i will relax & like pete said enjoy it , racing r.c.pan cars for 20 years i had to move out & get ready for weekend ! In a way i feel more relaxed ==dom



Cool! I've always loved the '33 Willys kit. I have one stashed for later. I just wish they would re-release the original kit with freshened up decals,etc....

You are most welcome Dom.
I was just passing down some very good advice that I got from an old time model ship builder when I was a teenager. The man had the patience of a saint and his work was incredible. He was also my Grandfather and I miss him in a big way.

The practice body idea is my own. When I find a model kit with extra cool parts like the Revel Pro Street '67 Chevelle or the AMT Pro Street Coronet/Super Bee,etc... I try to buy as many of them as I can just for parts,so I always have all these extra bodies laying around and figured why not put them to good use. 
Plus they are great for trying out new paints that you haven't used before.


----------



## DOM-19

Too bad they dont come out with "lexan" body,s for models ,it would be great ,paint inside ,rip off masking film & boy what a shine, i always used proto-form -chev. Toyota. Etc .it would make it much easier ==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, I have made plastic model funny cars with vacuformed bodies before to make them look more real. I used to be able to vacuform in 1/24th scale a while back, it wasn't cheap to do one but I did half a dozen before giving up on the process.


----------



## DOM-19

Still working on 33 willy,s,not much time this week, will post what i finished & should be complete this week.==dom


----------



## harristotle

mopar marv said:


> If you are serious about staying in the hobby,I would suggest that you find three or four really cheap kits,something you don't like even and just throw everything but the bodies in your parts box and use the bodies to practice painting. It really helped me a lot!


If you do this with any Fords and you don't want the engines, I will buy them from you :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

Did any one ever build a 33 willy,s -i think the kit is all screwed up ????=dom


----------



## Pete McKay

It is an older kit and suffers from the designing of that period. Dom you want a great kit to build, get the Revell 41 Willys, like the Stone Woods and Cook car. The one I did for Ian went together great and it looks great too. I'm planning on getting one this coming week to do for a race team project.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, you are right i will also get the '41 willy,s "stone- woods- cook, great era of racing,thats how i learn listen to you ==dom


----------



## mopar marv

harristotle said:


> If you do this with any Fords and you don't want the engines, I will buy them from you :thumbsup:


My nickname may be Marvelous Mopar Marv but when it comes to scale models I'm not prejudiced. 

But models don't throw connecting rods at will. Or catch fire while my wife is driving them,lol. 


But seriously,about 3/4 of my collection are Ford and GM kits. And I am a serious kit basher so I have a fairly decent selection of spare parts on hand. Is there a specific Ford engine you are looking for?



DOM-19,

I've built a couple '33 Willys kits. What are you having trouble with?


----------



## DOM-19

Mopar marv, when i placed engine in place there was a 45deg. Angle with the engine trans was hitting firewall, also wheelbase when body was placed on & a lot of small things ,i,m new at this probably my fault ==dom


----------



## mopar marv

DOM-19 said:


> Mopar marv, when i placed engine in place there was a 45deg. Angle with the engine trans was hitting firewall, also wheelbase when body was placed on & a lot of small things ,i,m new at this probably my fault ==dom


Hey Dom,we were all new at one point in time so don't worry about it. 

Why not post a couple of photos of the stuff that you are having trouble with. And then we can try and help you figure out what's going wrong.

I'll even dig out my new kit so I have a better idea of what's giving you trouble.


----------



## DOM-19

Mopar marv i will post mon. & also my dirt mod.=dom


----------



## DOM-19

Well 33 Willy’s completed. Again a learning experience, I thought one way and did it and it was wrong. Got a copy of contest cars page 53 a 33 Willy’s and shown motor at about at 45 degree angle. I placed it straight and cut a piece of tranny off. Well put together it does not look too bad. I figured the driveshaft would not be right connected to tranny on 450 angle.


----------



## DOM-19

Pinto Modified is my next project, again I learned that if you see DTR on box all parts are completely white, even the rims. That sucks, but all parts are now painted and I will start slapping it into place.

Dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

Nice job on the 33 Dom,.....It trued out FINE looking for sure,....no worres,......Nice build...
...And Good luck on the Pinto Modified, Looks like a good one...




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, the Willy's came out really good!!! I hate the tires but those are kits supplied and you can't do anything about that. That kit doesn't look as bad as you made it out to be. 

As far as the Pinto mod, I built it and the Vega, hated them both for lack of detail, but I'm sort of anal when it comes to detail anyway. Out of the box it's an interesting kit and one that you just can't find anywhere else.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Nice job on the 33 Dom,.....It trued out FINE looking for sure,....no worres,......Nice build...
...And Good luck on the Pinto Modified, Looks like a good one...
..And Hey,.. I like you vice and clap set up there man,...Wooks good I bet...




*Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

Ian & pete thanks for reply,pete i dont like that dirt car either but i will finish it,i have to use spray cans which i have no choice where i,m working, i used duplicolor chrome spray on rims of pinto dirt car -wow-great paint to use -where is a good source to buy these can,s ? Also sprayed other parts , i deff. Have to get more experience painting especialy when using "testors" most of the boo-boo,s was my fault -when i see the work you & pete do i shake my head -well iwill get here --swinn is great also ===dom


----------



## mopar marv

Hey there Dom. I'm with Pete ,that Willys came out a lot better than I was expecting. I really like the color you chose for the body too. It really helps show the shape of the car.


For spray paint,just about any decent sized Auto parts store will have a nice selection of good quality paints and Automotive touch up paints are very nice to work with. 

Touch up paint is usually thinned more than normal spray bombs so it doesn't hide some of the molded in details like some spray paint does.And it dries more quickly too.


----------



## 440 dakota

it looks good color and decals reminds me of a slot car I built when dragracing them a few years ago


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Dom, nice build up on that Willys! I've always thought about getting one, and now, seeing one go together...... I'll definitely be getting one. You say it was another learning experience-- just about every build can be a chance to learn something new, try something new. Looks like you're doing fine Dom--just keep having fun with them. 

So you like the DupliColor Chrome too, eh? I love it!  True, it's not a _'true'_ chrome, almost a little pearly, maybe? But for my money, and just _'shake and shoot'_ chrome-- you bet! I know there are other metalizer paints out there, but for now, I'll stick with the Duplicolor Chrome. 

Looking forward to seeing that Pinto come together:thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

DOM-19....s.moe,here....Great job on your '33 Willy's, can't wait to see pic's of the Pinto......s.moe....out.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

DOM-19 said:


> Pinto Modified is my next project, again I learned that if you see DTR on box all parts are completely white, even the rims. That sucks, but all parts are now painted and I will start slapping it into place.
> 
> Dom


Most of these cars from back in the day didn't have much chrome on them, if any at all, Dom. The money went into the engine and tires, pretty didn't make them go fast was the line of thought back then. If there was any chrome on them at all it was usually just bumpers. I kinda like the no chrome look myself. I don't put alot of decals on my race cars either because most of the cars I watched race as a boy had nothing but the numbers on them. Those that did have a sponsor usually had the local corner service station or maybe a body shop from town. Cars were pretty simple looking back then. I know you will do a good job on this Pinto though, can't wait to see it.

Mo


----------



## DOM-19

Mon. I will post the completed "pinto modified" & also post what my next build will be -right now i dont know what maybe a 55 chev. Streetburner, or a nascar 50th. Anniverary in gold ???==dom


----------



## DOM-19

Deleted


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, check your html there buddy, it's







afterward.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, will have it together tues. ==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

...I was meaning the pictures....they're a red X I think.


----------



## Ian Anderson

The Pictures in your post there Dom, "DID NOT SHOW UP",...that's what Pete was saying is all dude,..lol..Something went wrong is all my friend,...




*Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

Well this is the completed 33 Pinto, sort of a weird build and I have 2-more different ones, have to digest this one. Working on a 50 Anniversary NASCAR Chevy comes with two-bodies, a white and gold one. We will see, I have all the parts painted, and ready to go. Dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Hey Dom, that Pinto looks GREAT !

Mo


----------



## s.moe

DOM-19......s.moe,here......Nice job on your pinto modified, looks great.......s.moe.....out.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Yep there right Dom,..KILLER JOB MY FRIEND..., she's perfect...




*Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s guys still learning, this 50th. Anniversary nascar comes with two bodies -one white needs paint the oyher "gold" what do you think -white or gold ?? Dom


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup: Best looking Pinto I've ever seen Dom!-- Nice job!


----------



## s.moe

DOM-19......s.moe, here......Hey Man, Speaking for myself, The gold body would represent NASCAR's 50th anniversary, Kind of like a wedding anniversary... 50th is Gold.......Unless you got a specific paint color or scheme in mind for the white body, Then use it......either way you got a spare body for the spare parts bin.........s.moe........out.


----------



## DOM-19

Moe i think you are right the front bumber is in white so i will paint it,same bumber for gold & white bodies, thanks =dom


----------



## Pete McKay

I have been tearing my house apart trying to find pictures of the Pinto mini stock I raced when I was 15 and I can't find them. Anyway, Dom that Pinto came out great, you beat my expectations for that kit by a bunch.


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks pete coming from you ,thats a great tribute, it,s not easy ==dom


----------



## DOM-19

*NASCAR 50th Anniversary “GOLD”*

NASCAR 50th Anniversary “GOLD”

Not a bad kit except for decals’ they suck, pretty difficult chassis and cage, mucho roll bars, stiffner bars, kicker bars, bracer, air hoses. However, did not have too paint body, made up for it. This is my 5th model so far, wonder why they do not make decals. Like 1/10 scale R.C. Cars. Just peal off and place on car. I had too used other decals that I purchased somewhere else.


----------



## DOM-19

*55’ Chevy Street Burner*

My next project will be 55’ Chevy Street Burner. I think Pete did one. Is anyone using “Pegasus” Wheels & Tire sets, are they all same size and I hear you need 4MM axle?


----------



## Pete McKay

I used the wheels and tires from another car in that series, the '57 Pro Sportsman. Just don't paint it metallic lime green and you're good to go!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dom, I think the biggest reason that they don't put peel and stick decals in the stock car kits is because they would look too thick on the models, they would be out of scale and model builders are a picky bunch, they want things to look correct and "right". The decals they use on R/C cars I would think would take a little bit of abuse as you guys actually race them too whereas our model cars just sit on the shelf or in display cases so your R/C decals would need to be a little tougher.

As for the '55 Pro Mod Shivvy and the wheels and tires, I've not used Pegasus wheels before but I don't think they make anything like you are going to need on that '55, I could be wrong, been a long time since I've seen their website because I don't build cars with those big wheels. I'm old school, I'd rather see factory wheels, factory mags or something old like Torque Thrust mags.

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, try Patto's Decals for the absolute latest NASCAR decals. Huge selection of just about everything...

http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html


----------



## s.moe

DOM-19......moe, here......Your 50th anniversary chevy looks great, man.....You did a good job on it, and looking at your pic's it sure looks shiny too.....Can't wait to see pic's of the double nickel bowtie.........MOE...


----------



## Ian Anderson

Great Job Dom,....She turned out Perfect on this end,......Very nice build...




*Ian*


----------



## harristotle

Nice Nascar build. What engine does that 55 Chevy have in it?


----------



## Pete McKay

harristotle said:


> Nice Nascar build. What engine does that 55 Chevy have in it?


It's a clone of the Sonny's Extreme P/S SAR-673 with a bit of a different intake. I think it's the '55 that has those funky Pontiac valve covers...


----------



## harristotle

Pete McKay said:


> It's a clone of the Sonny's Extreme P/S SAR-673 with a bit of a different intake. I think it's the '55 that has those funky Pontiac valve covers...


Very cool, I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete thanks for decal tip =dom


----------



## s.moe

DOM-19........Ok.....How's it going on the '55 bowtie, Man......Looks like everyone's been on here today,Except You......I guess your getting her going........check back later tomorrow.................MOE....


----------



## Rondo

Pete McKay said:


> It's a clone of the Sonny's Extreme P/S SAR-673 with a bit of a different intake. I think it's the '55 that has those funky Pontiac valve covers...


Yeah, those are Pontiac designed heads for the BBC. Intake ports were spread about an inch apart. I was looking at the kit last night and it looks like they did the intake right. I was expecting that they had just slapped Pontiac valve covers on their standard (nice) Pro Stock big block but they went above and beyond. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

So far engine complete,has two four barrel carb,s headers on & its on tube frame will post mon. & following mon. Completecar will be on still deciding what color to paint body, great bunch of guys on this thread ==dom


----------



## s.moe

DOM-19......Yep.....Lot's of great guy's on here,,and willing to help out in anyway they can......I want to tell you that your building skill's are getting better with every build.....One build at a time, Thats how we all get better........Check back later.................MOE..


----------



## DOM-19

Moe every build is diff.you think you will slam this one well it dont work out that way , you need a magnified glass just to see things , buttttt==dom


----------



## s.moe

DOM-19......Yeah, Every build is different.....Sometimes you hit one out of the park,, Other times you chalk it up as a learning experience.....Heck,,I've built the same model a couple of times and one would turn out looking great.....The other would look like a five year old did it.......And sometimes it's beyond your control.....For example,,I did a build once where I put a super smooth paint job on it...Probably the best one I've ever done...And it looked great for about a month,,,But slowly day by day the image of a fringerprint started to appear right in the middle of the dag gone hood......Never happened to me before,,Hasn't happened since.......Don't mean it won't happen again,,You know??......What I'm trying to say is, All you can do is Give it your best shot and see what happens.........And don't worry about the Magnifying glass...IF the other guy's are not using one now,, They'll be using one later....I DO...................MOE..


----------



## Schwinnster

We just keep trying...... and try to have fun while we do Like Moe says Dom, sooner or later, _everybody_ gets to the point where they need magnification :freak: I have one of the flip up *"OPTI-VISOR"* things, that I put on as soon as my butt hits the seat at the bench.


----------



## RCThunder

Hey Dom! Great to see making some cool models man! We all miss you racing R/C cars with us. Come by and work tech with Paul and Moukie at the Snowbirds will ya!!! Here is a great pic of Dom:
http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/newthunder/dom2.jpg


----------



## DOM-19

Btw i,m the tall guy---dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

I though you where the Guy on the right all this time Dom ???,...YOUR THE GUY ON THE LEFT ?,..so how old does that make you,..25 - 28 ?????,........If you don't mind me asking.....





*Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

37 backwards==hate to say it but still going okay ==dom


----------



## s.moe

DOM-19.......37 Backwards,,,,So you are the young fellow...........Nice to put a face with,,DOM-19..............MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

Trying too get a chassis complete with 4 wheels - not a easy one =dom


----------



## DOM-19

Btw i only use magnifying glass too see the numbers sometimes,i,m not totaly blind -ha,ha, ==dom


----------



## DOM-19

*"55 Chevy Street Burner*

Well the Chassis for ’55 Chevy Street Burner is finished. I had to do some manipulating on the roll cage, front end, etc. Sometimes on the kits, things do not line up to what should be the correct fit, and you have to manipulate the kit to work for you. Pete you probably know that, but with me a newcomer, I get aggravated with parts made in China that do not fit. What are they thinking? I will finish ’55 Chevy body this week. I read everyone’s post and it is very interesting to me. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Chassis looks great Dom! Looking forward to the body.

Mo


----------



## s.moe

DOM........Say there young fellow,,Your build's looking fantastic,,Even if you've had some trouble with it.....Can't tell.....Looks better than my builds.....check on your progress later,,...............MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

KILLER WORK DOM,..very very very nice,........."CLEAN"....Pro For sure on that one...





*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

DOM!!! Your drivers seat, it's way too far forward dude. It's supposed to sit back in the loops of the cage. I know about those cages being difficult too, I've built maybe half a dozen of them and they were all problematic with the cages. But they are great kits to base other racers off of.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete you hit on the nose,i was not sure about seat location,will move it ,,where you getting plastic tubing from ==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

I get mine from my local hobby shop, I use 0.080 and 0.060 round mostly. You can also get it online from most places that offer scratch building supplies.


----------



## 440 dakota

looking good so far


----------



## DOM-19

Will be posting mon. On final '55 chev.==dom


----------



## DOM-19

Well “55 Chevy Street Burner completed and chassis on 4 wheels is not to bad, body about the same not too bad, made some boo-boo’s, but they will not be done again. Nevertheless, more boo-boo’s will come. Pete told me about the future wax, which I could not find, had at home Ultima Paint Guard. I purchased at a auto store in area, that does plastic wrapping on front end etc., On my SUV I have front wrapped with plastic, bumper about 12’ into hood to protect against chips, driving on interstate. I tried some of that and put a nice shine on paint job.


----------



## Ian Anderson

NO WAY DOM,...you becoming a Pro here dude,...Very nice Build,..."I mean that"....."NICE WORK"....Great Pictures as well..






*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

wow - looks great, Dom. You did a fantastic job. I really like it.


----------



## s.moe

DOM.....MOE, Here......Your '55 Chevy look's Great.....Love the way the yellow and white scalloped decal's look on that Red paint.....Really pop's out at you.....Great job on it.......And to the question that you posted over on Schwinnster's thread,,About venting the paint booth duct into the attic??,,,,Don't do that,, or you're attic and everything up there will be covered in whatever color you've been spraying......Vent it outside,If at all possable................MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s guy,s for the replies, moe here is what i did i made my own paint booth purchaced a cart with wheels from home depot ,cut out a piece of ply. For top,being i live in florida weather is not bad, i roll it outside when i will spray,& thats it -i had to get my wife,s car buffed out 16 ft. Away i had overspray on it -n.g. My suv has some also but i am waiting for a new one,the paint booth was bought in walmart ,large plastic box & i cut it out shape of a paint ,moe i know the that attic deal was n.g.--dom--lets see if this works??


----------



## s.moe

DOM........Sound's like you might have yourself a good paint booth there.....let us know how it work's out...........MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

Will have some pictures up mon. Of "gary densham's avenger funny car-dom


----------



## DOM-19

Revel Monogram, Gary Densham’s Avenger “Funny Car”. Chassis completed, this week the body will be done, sanded rear slicks, car went together real good. I am trying to decide the color of body. But, I have already painted 100’s of R.C. Cars - Dom


----------



## scottnkat

looking good, man. It's been a very long time since I built a funny car, but I used to love doing them back in the day. I'm gonna have to get one of those kits sometime.


----------



## Pete McKay

That is a very sharp build!!! Goes to show you don't have to sink a ton of extra parts into the car to make it look good.


----------



## Ian Anderson

GREAT WORK DOM,....your Really getting Better at this my friend,....Almost a Pro now dude,...

You know Pete, Those bodies Look Just like the one I did not to long ago as well on this kit here, The *Kendall GT-1*..Before there Painted and decaled that is,.....But there are Some deference on the Frame rail and engien,..But for the most part, All the same kits,......But I like them, "then", And I like them now,..There Very Very cool builds for sure. ..Shes looking Great Dom.....Good job buddy



*Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

This photo shot at Daytona Speedway, every year we had one race there called "Speedway Spectacular" - Dom


----------



## DOM-19

Here are a couple of pictures's of my R.C. Cars & Chassis's. The big difference you can work on setup and get on track and see how well you did? Tire's duo ready, springs, motors, gear ratio, roll out a few things you have to do, its like real racing. That is what is good about Lexan, you paint inside and peel off protective film and you get a mirror shine finish. - Dom


----------



## DOM-19

Here are some pictures of me at Race Tracks. 20 years, sure went fast. - Dom


----------



## Schwinnster

Nice looking stuff Dom! You and Pete are going to get me to build a funny car yet! LOL! Love that Avenger chassis. :thumbsup: 

I'd _love_ to do some of those RC bodies as well, _but_....... only so much time and money, etc. Are those stickers, or decals, on the clear bodies? You put them on first, before the paint, right? They look like a blast to do-- like them all, but really love that black, white, and yellow one-- looks like a work in progress?


----------



## DOM-19

Schwin, i had shoulder replacement & had to sell everything,feling pretty good but still going to theopy 3 times a week, most all decals are peel off & stick on ,very rare did i place them inside body, but it works also?/ the best of all after you take off film outside you get a auto. Shine, keep up the good work ==dom


----------



## s.moe

DOM......I can't delete on here either....So I have to hit the backspace to erase my error's and retype it again.........Those are some nice R/C car's and by your photo's,, Looks like you were good at racing them, too......You holding them trophy's and all.......................MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s moe sure miss it =dom


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks for the info Dom-- very interesting. Sorry to hear about your shoulder. I had sciatica problems a couple years ago, and the physical therapy did wonders! I have a bit of arthiritis in my lower back, slow going in the mornings, but I try to walk a couple miles each morning and it loosenes up. Take care Buddy


----------



## DOM-19

The Revell Monogram funny car went together very well, was real happy. Gary Desham’s Avenger Funny Car. I faded paint on front end too see if I could do it, had to fix a couple mishaps but not bad.


----------



## DOM-19

Next car will be a Lindberg 1937 Custom Ford Convertible. So far, this is my 6th build starting from scratch, never built models before. Dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Funny car came out great!!!! You're going to love that '37 Ford, very well detailed.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That Avenger turned out great! Nice job, Dom!


----------



## harristotle

Great job on the funny car, the fade turned out real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

*UN REAL *,...I don't know how you improved SO FAST in your painting skills here Dom,..But that was a Perfect job on the funny car there dude,......GREAT JOB...



*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

I really like the funny car - you've done an extremely well done job! you should be proud


----------



## DOM-19

Just got home,thanks guys for all your replies,especially from all of you -the great ones-these cars cars are not as easy as they look --dom


----------



## 440 dakota

great job on the funny really turned out nice


----------



## s.moe

DOM.....You hit that one out of the park, my friend.....That funnycar looks great,,Very nice Fade job on the front of it, I mean that.....Can't wait to see what you do to the ol' Ford.......MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks again guys it was fun working on that "funny car" never did a convertible top before what do you think i should use for paint--dom


----------



## harristotle

DOM-19 said:


> Thanks again guys it was fun working on that "funny car" never did a convertible top before what do you think i should use for paint--dom


I would say something satin. 

If the top doesn't have a texture to it you could try putting one coat down, letting it dry, put a second coat down and let it dry a little bit then press some real cloth onto to it to get the cloth texture.


----------



## scottnkat

harristotle said:


> If the top doesn't have a texture to it you could try putting one coat down, letting it dry, put a second coat down and let it dry a little bit then press some real cloth onto to it to get the cloth texture.


Fantastic idea!!!! I'm going to have to try that sometime


----------



## DOM-19

Harristotle, sounds like a very logical idea, i will try it on a styrene sheet & see what happens -thanks-dom


----------



## BFRacing

Hey ol' buddy!! Good to see your creativity! You are definitely doing some great work! Glad to hear you're feeling better, Dom. Everyone misses you on the track. You did the only logical thing though. Plus, you've made some new friends! Hey all! I will keep in touch man. Keep on truckin'!!! Bill.


----------



## DOM-19

hey bill nice hearing from you ,i still feel myself racing ,after all those years how could i not -say hello too guys tomorrow --DOM--THIS CAR BUILDING IS NOT BAD YOU DONT HAVE TO RUSH FOR SAT. OR SUN.??


----------



## DOM-19

Misse a few days of car building ,will be ready mon. Ford conv. ==dom


----------



## s.moe

NO Rush there - DOM.......We'll look forward to pic's of the '37, When you can Post some, My Friend.......Know they'll look great.......

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

take your time. we'll be here to see it when you are ready to build it.


----------



## DOM-19

Will have '37 ford on for mon. --dom


----------



## DOM-19

1937 Ford Corvette Convertible. Had some delays this took a little longer than I wanted. I want to thank HARRISTOOLTLE for the convertible top tip. Came out great! Paint job not too bad. Still not where I am to be. Thought the black body and all chrome parts, with tan convertible top was a eye catcher.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I like the red seats with the black paint job!


----------



## Ian Anderson

*NICE JOB Dom,....*your an old pro at this now dude,....Sweet Build my friend,..Love the Paint job as well,... *PERFICT*..





*Ian*


----------



## harristotle

I'm glad the top idea worked out for you Dom. I honestly had never done that before, but you had asked about it, and that idea popped into my head. The paint job looks real good too. All around good job :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Wow, looks great, Dom! Fantastic color selection and build all around. It looks great


----------



## DOM-19

Hey guys, thanks for replies , working on a '32 ford ??==then maybe another dragster ??/ --dom


----------



## s.moe

DOM.....Great Job on your '37 Ford,,,,Really look's great......:thumbsup:
Your becoming an ol' Pro at this now.....Keep it up and your really going to put some of us ol' Timers, to shame......LOL

Really,, DOM,, Your work is great and your choice of color selection is "Awesome" as well, my friend.......

Hope you had a great Holiday..........

MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

Thank.s moe you dont do too bad yourself, woking on a '32 ford almost done, had to many interruptions, will be posted asap


----------



## Rondo

Dom, that is some beautiful black paint. What paint did you use? Give up the secrets! lol


----------



## DOM-19

Rondo, it was testors #1237 gloss black ,i picked up some styrene plastic soup spoons ,all my blacks etc. I got a strafone coffee cup ,put # of the paint right on spoon & sprayed it,soup spoons are larger than tea spoons, marked the coffee cup black & did same for orange, red , yellow etc. So i got about 8 coffee cups marked & spoons in that cup --had to get get rid of about 6 cans of paint, they were running,if i want to paint a model red i look at that coffe cup & pick out a color, i also put a heavy screw in each cup because cup was tipping over --mon. There will be a 32 ford on "red"


----------



## Schwinnster

I've never tried the painted spoons idea, but that sounds like a really good idea Dom! Love the look of your red frame.  As nice as the ragtop came out, I kinda like this Ford without it-- but it looks _custom_ either way :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see the red thuttytwo


----------



## s.moe

Dom.....Looking forward to seeing your '32 Ford, and what you've done to it......

MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

*Monogram 32’ Ford 3 – Window Coupe*

Monogram ‘32 Ford 3 – Window Coupe

Monogram ‘32 Ford 3 – Window Coupe Street Rod, I left decal off’s maybe looks better? Had to manipulate some parts to make them fit and had to do the same shaving and cutting. Being new at this it’s my 8th car and each time I am learning more and watching out for previous boo-boo’s. Will start a modified ‘36 Chevy 8-Ball Dirt Car. - Dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That turned out great! It looked good as a HighBoy too!

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

_Nice_ looking coupe Dom! Nice clean build :thumbsup: Love the look of the red, and _especially without the fenders_.......... *Oooo Baby! Gotta get me one!* 

Can't wait to see that 8 ball build. Every build you've done has been better than the previous one-- _keep up the good work _:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, that looks great, Dom - can't wait to see the dirt track car


----------



## 440 dakota

very nice builds,you really caught on fast


----------



## s.moe

DOM......'32 Coupe,, Turned out great.....Man that's a nice ride, With or without the fender's......Red look's real good, with the black......
Great job on it,, DOM........:thumbsup:

Looking forward to your next build...: '36 Dirt Track Chevy..

MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

36 chev. Open wheel painted today --will be on mon. ==dom


----------



## DOM-19

# 8 – ‘36 Chevy. Completed went together pretty good. Working on a ‘34 FORD Slammer Dirt Car. Which will be my 3rd and I will be done after that with open wheel dirt cars. Maybe after “34 Ford, I will build a dragster or a funny car not sure yet.

Dom


----------



## DOM-19

Live on a large lake with alligators, this one wanted his “Tonsils” cleaned out so I started the engine. LOL


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup::thumbsup: *Love that Chevy Dom!* with, and without, the body.. (well, what's left of it.... LOL)

If *I* was sitting in that chassis, and a gator _half that size _came up to it like that.....  I'd sure hope it'd start up....... *and I'd be outa there! LOL!*


----------



## Ian Anderson

Nice work dom,...*VERY NICE WORK MY FRIEND*,....And what a Cool gator as well, You know, they tease kind of like chicken when cooked, but more like snake really,.....lol....lol




*
Ian*


----------



## s.moe

'36 Chevy Dirt Racer....Look's Great,,, DOM.........Nice job on it....:thumbsup:
LOL @ DOM and the Gator gnawing on the header pipe......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dom, that Shivvy turned out fantastic! The black and yellow with the red numbers just looks great! Nice clean job of building as well.

Mo


----------



## DOM-19

Will have on mon. The last dirt mod. For awhile, will think of what i will build next, almost complete,--dom


----------



## DOM-19

Well I had enough of 3 dirt cars in row.

1.	34’ Ford Slammer
2.	36’ Chevy Wild One
3.	Pinto Modified
All went well, but now I have to see what’s cooking, maybe I’ll move over to a dragster, Funny Car or a 40’ Ford, body painting is very important, color, no runs, gloss, these things must be taken care of seen some 57’ Chevy’s that’s look good?


----------



## Pete McKay

Woohoo, all you need is a flagman now!


----------



## 440 dakota

very nice trio


----------



## Schwinnster

Pete McKay said:


> Woohoo, all you need is a flagman now!





440 dakota said:


> very nice trio


*Don't stop now Dom!* You're on a roll Buddy! * LOL! * Yep, this trio needs a flagman....... _and_ a bit of a dirt track diorama....... *LOL! * 

Very nice work, but a nice shiny 57 sounds _real_ nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s guys, i will post fri. I mite have to hold off for awhile a have a little medical problem i have to resolve -see doc. Thurs. At 3 & then i will post whats going on --dom;


----------



## s.moe

Dom.....I've got to tell you my Friend.....Have seen all of the build's that you've done.....AND your work just keep's getting better with each build......:thumbsup:
You already did a '55 Chevy Dragcar......Why not try a '57 Chevy,, Kind of Modern / Stock.??...Like one would see at a Car Show....

MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

At the start of this thread i said i had right shoulder replement, well that was done on july5, thats coming along good , now i need on my left shoulder a torn tendon must be taken care of under my roto cuff,
it will be done tues. A.m. 6 weeks in a sling, so i really dont know how much building i could do,it will repair faster than shoulder replement?? I will still talk on hobby talk & who knows maybe build something ,
too all my model building friends "merry christmas"--no hospital in & out patient, --dom


----------



## cameraboy5

Dom,
I just read the entire 13 page thread and what progress you have made. As a huge dirt fan,







[/IMG],







,you now have my attention. Keep up the good work, enjoy what you build, pay no attention to others opinions, have fun!
Welcome aboard!
Scott


----------



## DOM-19

Where can i get "black gold house of color paint--web site ??? Hobby shop ?? Dom


----------



## DOM-19

Well guys have a good new year, on tues. Dec. 27 had my tendons replaced under roto-cuff-on left shoulder, july 5 on right shoulder had shoulder replacement -i will will still be looking every day & read whats going on i will be out of com. For awhile ,but as soon as doc. Takes this sling off i will start my next build??keep on building & i will keep on looking --dom


----------



## Schwinnster

A very Happy new year to you too Dom. Hope you heal up quickly and completely, and can't wait to see your next build. I broke my left pinky a few years ago, and yeah-- pretty much puts you out of commision for building models. Weirdest part tho was the typing! 

Did a little looking for 'House of Kolor' black gold paint Dom, and found this page that shows all their colors:
http://www.houseofkolor.com/speedshapes/speedshapes_shimrin.jsp
The black gold is in the *"Shimrin® Designer Pearls & Shimrin® Black Pearls"* section-- 4th down from the top, the black gold is in the Black Pearls at the bottom of that section.

This page shows all the distributors in Florida:
http://www.houseofkolor.com/contact/contacts.jsp

Hope that helps :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

Well still in a sling, see doc. Today will be tied up awhile, looking at a "62 ford thunderbird,amt ,will use customize section to build?? Anyone ever build one of these ,i will start to look at all parts & see what colors too use ,keep my mind busy ??? Dom


----------



## scottnkat

I have one of those newly released kits, but I haven't opened it to see what it's like yet. Be sure to let us know how it is, Dom


----------



## Rns1016

Really amazing work


----------



## DOM-19

Working with one hand, not to bad ,working on motor, hand painted it , it looks good , must exercise it 3-4 times day it will get better, had my right shoulder replaced july 5 & its not doing bad , this was just tendons broke under "roto-cuff" was rotting out insides,will keep on working ,moe have my eye on some '57 chev.s, got some new paint in ,picked up some more styrene plastic spoons this time soup spoons a little larger .
R
will keep you posted==dom


----------



## s.moe

Dom.....It's good to see that your still able to do some building,, While your recovering from the surgery.....Are you able to tell if it has helped yet, Or is it still too soon after the procedure to know ??? I've never had this injury,,But a guy that I once worked with did.....He done it playing golf....It put him out of work for over half a year......Sure hope your's heals sooner...

Seen where your now working on a '62 T-Bird, Correct ?? This might be the best medicine for your arm....LOL.....Just do us all a favor and don't over do it, my Friend......
I'll check in on you and it's progress as I can....

MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

Moe,thanks for the reply, these shoulder operations are not easy , i finished engine ,i have all my parts separated 7 & sanded , i can not delete things on this site like # 7 using delete of course & backspace??
" 62 ford thunderbird i have engine complete ,now sanding & cleaning chasis parts , i cant spray with one arm ??bought some house of color paint & about 15 cans of laquer, working on soup spoons to spray color on??
I numbered all the new paint cans & numbered the spoons will spray each spoon & place it in a strafoam coffe cup ,i look at number & color on spoon & start spraying ,the 62 bird is noyt one of my favorites, again with the y???i will start posting as soon as the arm is movable--dom


----------



## scottnkat

Dom, I didn't have that same surgery you had, but I did have surgery on my shoulder last year (as well as my wrist and arm) - it takes a while to get going again. I honestly believe that working on models helped me get better (oh, if you could see how bad I was...). I'm sure you'll get back into the swing of things, but as with all things it takes time. We'll be here waiting for when you are ready and able to post any updates.


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks guys, arm brace comes off feb. 6, will try some paint spraying , see what happens --dom


----------



## DOM-19

Glad to see pete & ian posting, arm moving better ,arm brace will be off feb. 6 -thank god ,but still working on things ,should have some pictures up mon. Jan. 23-been cold down here 42 deg. This morning, thats cold for florida,--dom


----------



## DOM-19

Well, motor complete,chassis with all seats & dash,done,looking real good all though i like modified ,drag cars,funny cars ,i will make this 62 thunderbird look good ,feel ihave it together, body ready for final paint,working on suspension,all wheels done ,not bad for one arm with alittle help from my brace arm ,my grandson gave this to me for "christmas"so i want to finish it ==dom


----------



## scottnkat

That sounds great, Dom - I'd love to see pics when you are ready to share.


----------



## s.moe

Dom....Can't wait to see pic's of it.....I know it'll look great...Even from a one arm bandit....:lol:
Hope the arm's healing and feeling better......

MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks guys, it,s 58 this morning will warm up to 75 deg. Need to do some spraying --dom


----------



## Rns1016

DOM-19 said:


> Thanks guys, it,s 58 this morning will warm up to 75 deg. Need to do some spraying --dom


Lucky you it's 30 here in Jersey...


----------



## DOM-19

pretty upset with front windshield glue smeared on it ,felt like smashing car ,car given to me -grandson- 64 t-bird- i like hot rods dirt cars funnycars drsgsters ?? & more what are you using for glue on windshield,i was using testors clear suposingly for glass ???? working with 1 arm & a little help with left arm doing my best==need cood glue that was a--- g --good---dom


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, Dom - I had the same thing happen to me shortly after my accident - ruined a perfectly good windshield. If you have someone who's hands you can borrow for a while, Pete has a nice video in his garage thread about how to restore ruined windshields, but it is somewhat labor intensive. If not, you can try contacting the manufacturer for a replacement. I know I have had Tamiya and Revell both replace parts that I had messed up without any hassle. 

Regarding the glue used, I typically use the Testors glue for clear parts, but sometimes will use white glue. When using the Testors, I'll just put a couple of drops to hold it in place, then after it's dry and relatively secure, I will then go along the edge to make sure it's in.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I tack my windows in with clear enamel, usually. The last car I didn't use that method on, I used super glue, WRONG thing to do.


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks scottnkat,will be very carefull,will call & maybe they will send me one, 71 charger 55, i used super glue or ca glue n.g. I feel like sanding windshield --dom


----------



## DOM-19

*'62 Ford Thunderbird*

This '62 Ford Thunderbird sure looks good on the box.










Preparing and painting, getting dashboard setup










Sprayed body with testor's spray can paint










Engine in place, dash, seats used black furry velcro tape for rugs










Undercarriage not to bad, alot of front end parts










Completed thunderbird with stock decals that come with car










Some danges on front windsheild went crazy with glue. Paint has a clear coat on it, I like hot rods better


----------



## s.moe

Wow.....Dom, You did a great job on your '62 T-Bird......Look's great.....Pretty good work for a fellow that only has one good arm.......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

Glad to see the build here, Dom - you're coming along. It looks far better than the first model I tried to do after my surgery.


----------



## Rns1016

I was looking at that Thunderbird kit, looks sweet.


----------



## DOM-19

Working on a "40 ford ,will have our posts up soon--dom


----------



## DOM-19

Just goofed up paint job on 40 ford thought clear coat was dry & started putting my fingers on it & sure enough it screwed up paint ,cleaned it scraped it sanded it & resprayed it ,might have to start another kit & let car dry good -to anxious & i goofed it up ,clear coat felt dry but underneith was not ,will have some photo,s up soon --dom


----------



## Schwinnster

Glad to hear you're back at it Dom! All anxious to get 'r done..... LOL! How well I know _that_ feeling. I've got 3 builds going on now, and finding out that it really helps me let one dry while I'm working on another one. Looking forward to seeing that '40


----------



## s.moe

Hey Dom.....LOL,,, Your not the only one, Who's done that my Friend.......I've done that quite a few times, as well....And with Decal's too....
Looking forward to seeing the Pic's of it when you can take them.....

MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

*'40 Ford Coupe*

Used Testors Enamel paint on this '40 Ford, next one will be lacquer









Engine compartment looks ok. Black enamel a little on rough side









This was a easy chassis setup


















Dash board - Seats not too bad


----------



## scottnkat

Nice color choices, Dom - I like the black and blue. With the little red in the engine compartment and the red in the interior, it sorta ties it all together.


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Dom.....Your forty Ford turned out Looking Great.....Really like the two-tone paint lay-out on it.....The blue really help's the pinstriping on the flames to tie everything together......Paint on interior look's great as well.......Very nicelly done, DOM.........:thumbsup:

By the way, who is this kit made by ??? Don't seem to remember you telling us.........

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

AMT kit? The chassie looks just like my Amt 40 Delivery, before i cut it in pieces


----------



## Schwinnster

Cool looking '40 Dom :thumbsup:  Love that color scheme, with the flames coming out of the blue. That Testor's black looks nice and shiny from here! I'm curious too about what kit this is-- did those wheels & tires come in the kit?


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks guy,s that was a "lindberg kit" went together very good ,the chrome rim,s came with car, i goofed up paint did a lot of research on paint, i believe lacquer is the way to go , what do you think about tamiya paint seems to be hard to get?? 
Working on a 32 ford amt-boyd codington --seems good ??--dom


----------



## scottnkat

I like Tamiya paints - I've used them before. They were a little hard to get after the flooding last year, but things are starting to look up - my local shop is now fully stocked on the Tamiya paints again.


----------



## DOM-19

Well, been building about 6 month,s now . Been using enamel paint , well working on a 32 ford went too lacquer what a diff. It dries right through quick, the enamel does not dry under, it takes forever,i used testors revving red, it came out 100% better.
I will have some photo,s up mon.i used enamel on chassis ,interior ,seats engine & it still feels sticky??--dom


----------



## DOM-19

*Boyd Coddington's Americans Hot Rod*

Boyd Coddington's American Hot rod - 32' Ford - By AMT



























Well best thing I learned from this build was body paint. Used lacquer 100% better! I have to slow down and I will build better, too fast cannot thnk correct.


----------



## Vegar

The paint looks good, great build:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

really nice, Dom!!! That's really pretty!


----------



## Schwinnster

*Nice build Dom!* :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks better than the box art 
I really like that paint, looks like a nice metallic-- what color is it?


----------



## DOM-19

John, the paint was testors lacquer-revving red --dom- i have mucho cans of lacquer coming???


----------



## DOM-19

Dragster will be posted this mon. --dom


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks for the info on the Testors revving red paint Dom. Looking forward to seeing your dragster :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

Last arm brace off, now i can work with two hands two roto cuff operations july 5 & dec.27, now ready to go full blast ,therapy 3 times a week , picked up a nikon camara today ,will have photo,s up mon. "dragster"--dom


----------



## Schwinnster

DOM-19 said:


> Last arm brace off, now i can work with two hands two roto cuff operations july 5 & dec.27, now ready to go full blast ,therapy 3 times a week , picked up a nikon camara today ,will have photo,s up mon. "dragster"--dom


:lol: *Easy now Big Boy!* :lol: _That's great news Dom!_ I had physical therapy for my broken pinky, and my sciatica, and it can do wonders! Looking forward to seeing pics of that dragster out of your new Nikon


----------



## ilan benita

Nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

*Revell Limited Edition*

Revell Limited Edition
Hi-Lo O’Reilly Auto Parts Top Fuel Dragster





















I used Lacquer instead of enamel sure makes a quicker and better job. It sprays on object much easier and looks better. I will probably use my enamel cans for chassis and interior seat area, maybe?









Have not been doing this model building too long. 1st dragster sure is long!


















Could not use O’Reilly Decals on they are ripped apart.


----------



## scottnkat

Looks great, Dom! Glad we got to see it. Hard to believe you are so new to model cars - you do a fine job


----------



## DOM-19

Working on a plymouth prowler w/o/ trailer, guess not to many guys like dragsters??? Dom


----------



## Schwinnster

I likes dragsters Dom, and especially this one of yours! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You're right Buddy, that thing is _long!_ Beautiful paint job on it, and real nice pictures too. 

I was at my LHS yesterday, and didn't see the lacquer paint at first, but when I finally found it-- *Wow!* Real nice selection.


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s john--dom


----------



## scottnkat

I do like dragsters, too. Things have been a little slow on the site lately, Dom - forgive everyone who didn't take the time to post in here. It really does look great.


----------



## scottnkat

I was just telling Mo that between his dragster and yours, I am starting to think I am missing out. I'm gonna have to go buy a dragster kit for myself sometime. Really good looking job, Dom!


----------



## BOXIE

Good job.Very fine work for a newbie


----------



## CorvairJim

I have a couple of drag car builds in the planning stages, but no rails (A gasser and an early funny car). I like looking at them, but I'm not enough into them that I think I'd want to build one myself. Dom, you're doing great work for someone so new to the hobby!


----------



## DOM-19

I have one more to build ,but i will hold off a while, thanks guy,s -dom


----------



## s.moe

Dom.....Great work on your Top Fuel Rail....Sorry to hear about the Decal's,,,But it look's Great, Just as it is......Look's like the Lacquer Paint Is your new, "Go To Paint"....It Turned out Great.....:thumbsup:..

MOE


----------



## DOM-19

Moe, no clear coat & no future wax???--dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I love the color scheme!


----------



## DOM-19

Weather conditions not good windy & cold,not good for florida, will be into the 40,s tonight ,cant finish painting outside body of the "prowler-plymouth" as soon as it,s done i will post --dom


----------



## DOM-19

Still too windy, cant paint body,i think it,s going to look good ---dom


----------



## DOM-19

The "prower" will be on mon. Hope pictures come out good ,because paint came out great?? Dom


----------



## scottnkat

Sounds great, Dom! Looking forward to it!


----------



## DOM-19

*Plymouth Prowler - Revell Model*

Plymouth Prowler - Revell Model

More Front End Items Added on Front End was not easy









Picture not good but looks











Used Model Master Lacquer "Go Mano", and Model Master Lacquer Utra Gloss Clearcoat.









Rear Shot









Front Shot









Hood and Top on









Paint not bad looks good









Not a bad shot using new camara. Nikon Coolpix with Lithuim battery to charge - 14.0 Mega, 5x zoom


----------



## scottnkat

Looks great, Dom! I hope Damien's and mine come out looking so good. Really sharp!!


----------



## CorvairJim

Gotta love those 70's colors - and their names! When Mopar decided to bring those colors back as limited editions back in '05, they debuted them at the race at Darlington the Saturday before Mother's Day. My wife and I were there, and Kasey Kahne very nearly won the race in a Ray Evernham Charger painted Go Mango! That would have been his first career win... Which he got the fololowing week, as I recall.


----------



## DOM-19

Finishing the '32 ford coupe, will post asap ===dom


----------



## Schwinnster

Love your Prowler Dom :thumbsup::thumbsup: That color _rocks!_


----------



## DOM-19

Took top off prowler it looks better--top off see interior better--dom


----------



## Rns1016

Man I'm loving your models, the dragster looks sick...


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s guys,rns was that slick or sick ??? Use too live next door n.y.===dom


----------



## DOM-19

*32' Ford Coupe*

This is completed 32' Ford Coupe. it went together pretty good. Lacquer Paint not bad. I put some future on it after I took these pictures. It sure put a better shine on it. I also done some other models with darker paint and it definitely put a better shine on the car.


----------



## DOM-19

*49' Mercury*

Working on a 49' Mercury. Not a bad build, but a couple adjustments. I had to make to position the body on chassis. Things that were not my fault but model co.’s fault?


----------



## scottnkat

Your '32 looks great, Dom! I like the subtle differences in yellow between the body and the running boards

I had that same Mercury model myself - it's a good kit, but some parts do need finessing to get them to fit properly.


----------



## DOM-19

Scott thats what i did feness it & all went well --dom


----------



## Schwinnster

_Another_ nice coupe Dom! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You're building up quite a collection there  

Love the color scheme of the interior for your '49 Merc. Are you going to paint it that Mango orange-- like your Prowler? Looks like you're getting it together just fine


----------



## CorvairJim

James Dean would be proud!


----------



## DOM-19

Made some boo-boo,s on coupe, it,s nuts each model build i learn something else ,which is good--dom


----------



## Schwinnster

DOM-19 said:


> Made some boo-boo,s on coupe, it,s nuts each model build i learn something else ,which is good--dom


Yeah, us old dogs _*can*_ learn new tricks, can't we Dom!? :lol: Every model gets just a little better than the last one:thumbsup: How's that Mercury coming along?


----------



## DOM-19

John, sprayed it "go mango" looks good had to touch up front a little ,should be on mon. --dom


----------



## Schwinnster

Looking forward to seeing it in that mango color Dom:thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

*'49 Mercury*

This '49 Mercury was a good built, used model master Go Mango Again.
Interior came out good used faux paint on seats. Engine came out good.





















When I was in my early 20's, I had a '51 Mercury, 2- door all back, bull nose hood, trunk and large fender skirts.
In those days, the skirts were long one's that came from mercury. Turnpike cruiser skirts.


----------



## scottnkat

looks good, Dom - love the orange and silver together


----------



## CorvairJim

I likle it - "Old School" style with a modern take on the color. I'm not too into the "tribal" flames on it, but they do go with the color to add to the "New School" look.


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks guy,s i also thought the orange with the grayish flames would break, was going to place yellow & red flames on it but changed my mind --dom


----------



## DOM-19

Working on a dodge viper ,well there was no steel axel,s to be found in kit ,so i had to make my own, had too make 4 axels out of "piano wire" worked out good ,but held me up 3-4-hours


----------



## Vegar

Cool racecars and hotrods  
Looking forward building to Shoebox myself


----------



## DOM-19

Will be posted mon. A.m.---dom


----------



## DOM-19

Dodge viper 99perc. Done , working on a ford '56 crown victoria, i bought a new "56 crown vic. In '56 all black with a continental kit, with all the chrome on car & over top of roof,all black looked good, i bullnozed front & puy fender scrits on it,the dual exhaust came out of rear bumpers very narrow & long, i put steel packed mufflers on it ,i was only 18 at the time ,lived in n.y. At time when i went under bridges on the "belt pky" i layed the tranny in low wowwww-the sound was unbeivable ,those were the days---dom


----------



## DOM-19

*Revell "Dodge Viper SRT 10 ACR"*

Revell "Dodge Viper SRT 10 ACR"









What turns this FTS into a ACR
1. New Hood
2. New Wheels
3. New Engine intake and vale covers revised side panels. Five piece rear spolier, front lower suspension. 
Interior is great, dash, seats and decal's.


















I changed the color schemes to yellow and back. Also dechromed rims, sprayed them black. I tried to make it perfect but! Always some imperfections. 
DOM


----------



## Vegar

Nice I have an older Revell Viper GTS kit in progress. Only issue so far have been the windows. I have cut out the piece that connects the windows and the rear fits good now, just the front left to do. How was this one?


----------



## scottnkat

Dom, that looks really good. I like how those flames (and even the taillights) add just a touch of red to tie it together with the interior. Great job


----------



## pejota

NICE! I like the black and yellow on that car.

Those wheels and tires look great!


----------



## DOM-19

Vegar,windows went together good , everything seem to fall in place, working on a '56 ford crown victoria, i think its a old kit, will go step by step --dom


----------



## Rondo

That came out real nice. Of course I'm really lusting after that motor. :thumbsup:


----------



## CorvairJim

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

finishing up a "56 ford crown vic. it,s all 99 % done but i did some boo-boo,s on both doors ,need to be painted should i mask off the good area & spray paint or use a brush its a pretty large area --dom r d


----------



## scottnkat

Dom, I would mask and spray - brushes can leave brush marks.


----------



## CorvairJim

It's always better to spray a panel than to do a brush touch-up on anything large enough to see brush marks. I do brush touch-ups VERY carefully on edge areas where I burn through when polishing out a body, but if I get the finish too thin in the middle of a panel, I'll generally strip the body and start over (unless I've done a lot of bodywork on it - The purple bath will take off putty as well as paint).


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks guy,s i will mask off ,sand & respray it, very slow & make sure it will work , it,s black lacquer --dom


----------



## CorvairJim

Lacquer is more 'forgiving' than enamel, so that's working in your favor.


----------



## DOM-19

'56 crown vic, almost done will be on mon. --dom


----------



## scottnkat

Looking forward to it, Dom


----------



## DOM-19

*’56 Crown Victoria Ford*

Finished this ’56 Crown Victoria Ford. Interior came out not bad, was good building it.



























Outside side was another story. I had to re-sand and repaint, not too my liking, side molding are BMF. Which I had to remove and after repaint install all new side molding. Bull nosed hood, skirts are from ‘49 Mercury after I was done, and I crushed the box with my foot, not happy with paint job.


----------



## DOM-19

*'32 Ford Sedan Street Rod*

Starting a ’32 Ford Sedan Street Rod with Lenders. So far chassis and everything else is coming out great!


----------



## DOM-19

That repaint of '56 ford came out terrible i will crush it with my foot -ha-ha- dom -thats what happens when you repaint a car & you are not zeroed in???


----------



## scottnkat

Ah, Dom - don't be too hard on yourself about the paint job - I have seen much worse, and I know that you can fix it. I like the color scheme. 

I love the old car you've got going now. That should be nice.


----------



## s.moe

HEY,,Dom.....The paint job on your '56 Victoria look's fine my friend.....Don't crush it, Man....We all have issue's with a build from time to time.....It's a learning curve, from one to the next.....Maybe after a while you'll go back and re-do it....Or not....Sometime's I do and sometime's I just leave it and move on to the next Build....And chalk it up as a learning Experience........

The '32 Sedan that your getting ready to start, Look's like it will be a nice one......I've got this same kit and plan on building it in the Future....I'll be interested in how your's turn's out,, And can't wait to see it......

MOE


----------



## DOM-19

scott,moe, you guy,s are right ,too tell you truth i already crushed it ,with less than a years experience, this was worst one, ,32 ford will come out better, dont forget i had to learn about paint, enamel was was first, now one coat lacquer & two step lachequer ???spelling %$#@& up -i cant delete on hobby talk, will post asap ,have some doc. appts.---dom


----------



## CorvairJim

Dom, for future reference, a true model builder doesn't stomp on his models that he isn't satisfied with. He blows 'em up with M-80's! Seriously, if you're that unhappy with it, set it aside for a while and go back to it later on. Or maybe you could practice weathering on it, make it over into a "High School Hot Rod", some teenager's pride and joy.


----------



## Rondo

Dang, you crushed the Ford? I thought it looked pretty good actually. Real nice gloss and it made a cool custom.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dom, for me, black is the hardest color to paint. I have NEVER been able to get a good black paint job on a model. No idea why, I just can't seem to do it. Red is the next hardest for me. Really like the '32 Street Rod Ford that you have started. Any ideas on a paint scheme yet?


----------



## DOM-19

'71 charger, i feel same way ,black is not easy, '32 will be go mango testor lacquer orange, it,s all painted ,got held up with "vertigo" dizziness taking med. Will be posted mon. A.m.--dom


----------



## scottnkat

looking forward to seeing it, Dom


----------



## DOM-19

*'32 Ford Sedan*

Here is completed “32 Ford Sedan, not a bad build had to do some modifications, not much used black BMF for top and running board.
Smear of paint on glass a little but I know what to do next time. By the way, I had two “32 Fords so, I am working on 2nd one now, so I won’t forget all things to do and not to do.
Dom


----------



## pejota

Looks good!!!

Three things...

1. Is that the Testors Mango Orange?

2. How'd you do the stripes on the seat?

3. In one of your earlier photos i think you show a multi-level display case for your cars.... where did you get it?

Thanks and keep up the great work!!


----------



## DOM-19

*2nd 32' Ford Sedan*

Working on a 2nd ’32 Ford Red Coming out great!

Will show completed ‘32 very soon. After this build I think, I will build a ’40 Willey’s Coupe. 
Dom
Notice how I set up front & rear wheels on a Pana -Vise


----------



## DOM-19

*RC Car 1/10 Scale*

This is a picture of my RC Car 1/10 Scale Racing 13.5 Brushless Motor & Li Po Batteries, sold everything when I had 2-shoulder operations. This was a 1st place paint job on a Lexan body. They made a copy of car on a license plate frame.
Dom


----------



## DOM-19

Pejota, yes it was testors go mango ,tape was a special tape it peels off with adhesive on it,the plastic showcase was from "carney plastic" they have a web site---dom


----------



## Vegar

Cool 32s Dom


----------



## scottnkat

Dom, I love the orange on that '32 - it looks really fantastic and the black just highlights the orange perfectly!


----------



## DOM-19

*2nd '32 Ford*

Here is my 2nd ‘32 Ford. Last week, I had an orange one. I had two of them, so I decided to do the 2nd one this week being everything was this fresh in my mind. Red one came out better than orange because I just finished one and knew what to look for.
Dom


----------



## DOM-19

*Snap Tite - '63 Corvette Sting Ray Coupe*

Snap Tite - '63 Corvette Sting Ray Coupe
This is the 1st snap on I ever did. I like ’63 Corvette’s. It was pretty simple. Used future on body put a great shine on it; will put a 2nd coast on when finished. Maybe I will change tires not sure. Have some Pegasus tires see what fits.
Dom


----------



## scottnkat

Dom, love the red '32 - it goes well with the orange one

Regarding the 'vette, it should be a quick build - if you are interested, the June 2010 issue of Scale Auto magazine has an article on detailing that kit


----------



## DOM-19

Scott, already read it, thanks, put 2 coats of future on it out of box , what a shine ??--dom


----------



## DOM-19

*‘63 Corvette*

This ‘63 Corvette was a snap on, 1st one I ever built. Reason I built it; I like ‘63 Vette’s. There was one in scale model magazine last month.


----------



## DOM-19

*Dragster*

This dragster done awhile back, have 1 more to build and will probably stick to hot rods like them better.
Also, I have funny car. I have one more to build, again, dragsters and funny cars. Just don’t hit me.


----------



## DOM-19

This funny car is almost complete, body has to be completed. Still have one more to go, like I said I like hot rods better. 
Sanded rear slicks, came out good. I might build last funny car and paint 2 bodies at one time?


----------



## DOM-19

Still working on two funny cars at same time ,i,m up to paint bodies next,thats why that snapp on corvete was easy --dom


----------



## scottnkat

Dom, your funny cars look really great! I love seeing your work - thanks for sharing.


----------



## pejota

Woo Hoo!!!

You know i love those funny cars!!!

Great work!


----------



## DOM-19

First funny car will be up mon. 2,nd will be up shortly after,having terrible trouble with decals ,they are breaking up all over the place, once they break ,i have too see what i,m going to do in that space????--dom


----------



## scottnkat

Dom, you could try spraying clear enamel over your decals before you cut them and put them on. This can help keep them in one piece. Alternatively, Microscale makes a decal film that works great - you just brush it on the decals, let it dry, then use them as normal.


----------



## DOM-19

I had some peel & stick decals, dont remember where i purchased it from , any one know where i can get some cut- peel & stick on for 1/24 scale, i am still looking--dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

DOM-19 said:


> I had some peel & stick decals, dont remember where i purchased it from , any one know where i can get some cut- peel & stick on for 1/24 scale, i am still looking--dom


http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html


----------



## DOM-19

*Revell - Monogram - Western Auto - Funny Car*

Revel Monogram - Western Auto - Funny Car
I have another Revel Mc Donald’s Firebird Funny car. I just have to paint body also.
Just bought a Revel Firebird Match Racer it’s a new kit. Just came out. I will hold off building this one.
I also have a Revel National Dragster to build. That will end all my funny cars and dragsters. I am sort of a “Hot Rod” guy.


----------



## scottnkat

Dom, your Firebird there looks good. I like the red with the yellow. Keep 'em coming


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks scott, i use lacquer for all my paint but it seems with black enamel seems to cover better ,whats everyone,s opinion???--dom


----------



## scottnkat

I've never tried black lacquer, so I can't say... sorry


----------



## DOM-19

Will be up mon. Keep you posted ---dom


----------



## DOM-19

*Revell 1998*

Working a Revell 1998 National’s Top fuel Dragster, will be completed this week.


----------



## DOM-19

*Completed Revell – Mc Donald’s Firebird Funny Car*

Completed Revell – Mc Donald’s Firebird
Mc Donald’s Firebird Funny Car. Paint came out decent placed a coat of Future on it. After Dragster completed, I will get back to Hot Rods!


----------



## scottnkat

Dom, you're getting better - I think the most recent firebird funny car looks even better than the one yellow and red one. Keep it up, man


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks scott, where is everyone, ian anderson, pete mc kay ,swinnster ????---dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian was banned, Pete has health issues and doesn't build model cars anymore but he does still check in from time to time and we haven't seen John (schwinster) in a ****'s age.


----------



## scottnkat

Ian started his own website http://iananderson.websitetoolbox.com/ - feel free to join us over there. 

Pete just joined us on Ian's website and is starting up on the modeling again, although he did just break his ankle pretty well. 

John's around - I got an email from him a while ago - he's just not too active on this board at this time


----------



## DOM-19

Scott, thanks for the info--dom


----------



## Rondo

That's cool about Ian's site. Hadn't seen that. Too bad he and Pete aren't around and Schwinnster too. (Hurry back, John)

The dragster looks great! The funny car too, but as cool as the body is, there is nothing tougher looking to me than a F/C without the body. Not sure why that is.


----------



## DOM-19

Rondo finishing top fuel dragster, after that back to hot rods --dom


----------



## DOM-19

*Dragster - Last One*

Well this is the last top fuel dragster I will build for a while. I like building Hot Rods type cars. Question about black paint, right now I amusing all lacquer Testor Paint. I also have enamel and one coat. When spraying black, are you using an undercoat for black because I have a big problem spraying black and do not know if I should prime it first or what? Also, all decals on this dragster were no good! They all split in little pieces. It is the 2nd time, that happened to me and that is not good. 

DOM

Ian you have a great website and I am glad to be on it.


----------



## Rondo

I'm not the Paint-meister but I'll give you my 2 cents. I try to avoid using primer coats unless it's really needed. Like when spraying a somewhat translucent paint over the wrong color plastic or over several different materials. Or when doing a lot of bodywork you might need primer to help eyeball the body straight while sanding. A good black paint should cover darn near anything though.

I had trouble with Testors Classic Black enamel a while back. The cans were spitting some clearish liquid into the paint job. Tried in different weather, bought a second can, no change. What issues are you having with black?

I imagine the Testors lacquers will do well for you but I did find one nice alternative. Got Valspar black enamel at Lowes. It seems to dry very well overnight which is better than most brands I've tried. Most spray chrome needs a black enamel base coat and this paint seems to work well for that as well.

That's a great looking dragster. I really like the alien/skull graphic. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Dom, love the dragster!!!


----------



## CorvairJim

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks guy,s, rondo i will try that valspar black at lowe,s the problem the testor,s even spraying say 10 inch. Away bubbles up in spots it seems while spraying at certain times more comes out, which i cant help it, does not happen on flat black --dom


----------



## DOM-19

What do think of tamiya paints compared to testor --lacquer--dom


----------



## scottnkat

I like the Tamiya paints. They always seem to go on well for me.


----------



## DOM-19

'41 willy,s will be up mon. ---dom


----------



## D-Stroke

Just chack out all your builds, very nice especially liked the drag cars.
Cool stuff.


----------



## dge467

Nice builds! Cool stuff! I use Testor's lacquer paints and love them.I like the Tamiya paint too. I use the primer with the black paint if I am painting over a light color plastic or if I did some body work requiring putty or such.


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s guy,s see you mon. ---dom


----------



## DOM-19

*'49 Willy*

‘49 Willy
Well here is the completed ’49 Willy’s. It was a good built but as always the outside paint job is very important and I am very particular. It bothers me when I spray and it just does not turn out right.
DOM


----------



## DOM-19

Sorry guys '41 willy,s---daaaaa


----------



## CorvairJim

The coupe looks great! I'm a big fan of using graphics like this to seperate a two-tone paint job, and your color choices really "pop".

Not to be a nit-picker, but you hit on something that drives me up a wall - the common misspelling and subsequent mispronounciation of the Willys brand. The company was named for it's founder, John North Willys, who pronounced his last name "WILL' iss", (Think of Gary Coleman saying "What'cha talkin' about, Willis"), not "willie's" (as in "It gives me the willies").


----------



## scottnkat

looks great, Dom


----------



## DOM-19

Working on a '56 chevy bel air cruisor--have some pictures up mon.---dom


----------



## DOM-19

*'56 Chevy Bel Air Classic Cruiser*

'56 Chevy Bel Air Classic Cruiser
'56 Chevy Bel Air Classic Cruiser Corvette V8 supercharger with bucket seats. Roll bar installed. 
Still learning, it has been about 1 year and still keep on learning new things. Please let me know what you guys do with black paint, and steps to take. 
DOM


----------



## dge467

Nice builds on the Willys and the Chevy! They look great!


----------



## Schwinnster

Couple more winners there Dom :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Love the paint on that Willys, and I can just see, and hear, that '56 _cruisin'_  Takes me back to 1972 when I was pumping Amoco gas


----------



## DOM-19

thanks guys still working on beter paint jobs--dom


----------



## DOM-19

Another '40 willey,s will up mon.--dom


----------



## DOM-19

*‘40 Willy’s*

‘40 Willy’s was the most popular in AA Garser. Many big name racing teams ran a ‘40 Willy’s body for double AA Garser. Did not put slicks on. Wanted it to look street style. Used model master Chrysler Yellow and Grey Primer and Faux Paint for Interior.
Dom


----------



## Schwinnster

Nice pics Dom. Looks like your Willys is doing a wheelie in a couple of them:thumbsup: I like the effect of that faux paint on the interior  What's it called?


----------



## DOM-19

*Int. Paint*

Swinn, it,s called faux fabrix spray, i think -mega hobbies has it --dom


----------



## DOM-19

*‘34 Ford Street Rod AMT*

Finished ‘34 Ford Street Rod AMT
No pre 1949 American Iron was more popular than the ‘34. Mostly all hot rodders stuffed a V8 into the ’34. Paint came out decent, interior used faux paint. The 5 window couple remained a Classic. Getting ready to build a Corvette or a Shelby Mustang next, don’t yet!


----------



## dge467

Looks great! I like the color.


----------



## DOM-19

*‘69 Corvette Coupe Completed*

*‘69 Corvette Coupe Completed*
*‘69 Corvette Coupe Completed. The ’69 Vette Sported the “Stingray” logo, 427cw.in power house. Kit was not bad, used Gray Primer and Tamiya Red, final coat. Think I will get started on some mustangs have 3 of them.*
*DOM*
*







*

*







*
*







*
*







*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*



*The Alligator did not like the Color Red*


----------



## CorvairJim

DOM-19 said:


> *‘69 Corvette Coupe Completed.* *Think I will get started on some mustangs have 3 of them.*
> *DOM*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nah, Fords are nothing but trouble... stick with the Chevys - the 'Vette came out great! (With the compound curves, that hood decal must have taken about a pint of setting solution!)


----------



## DOM-19

*2006 Shelby GT-H*

*Well 2006 Shelby GT-H is done.I am happy with the way this came out. It looks great using Testor Blazing Black. One coat lacquer paint and gold decals looks good. This is the 2nd Shelby I have completed.I have one more to complete, and then I will put the 3 Shelby’s, on the carney plastic case shelf.Revell did a great job putting these Shelby’s together.There is a white flare in paint job coming from fluorescent lighting in my workroom. I have to figure something out.*
*DOM*

*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*


*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## scottnkat

Looks great, Dom


----------



## DOM-19

Will have my first "nascar" up mon. Finished one have two more--dom


----------



## scottnkat

Looking forward to it, Dom


----------



## DOM-19

*3 NASCAR’s at one time*

*Working on. Wow!!! *
*The grey and black was first to be completed. *
*On these NASCAR’s the chassis work, with all those roll bars takes more time.*
*Dom*

*The NASCAR Chassis are much more complicated than a "HOT ROD", like a '32 Ford*

*







*
*







*



*Sanded Tire's, Body Ready to on *
*







*

*Three NASCAR Bodies all painted*

*







*
*Gray and Black Painted and Decaled up ready for chassis*
*







*
*







*
*Completed NASCAR. I'm sure the other two will come out better, always looking to make model builds better, you learn something on every build.*
*







*

*







*


----------



## scottnkat

Well, that came out nice, Dom! I like the color combo. The flames on the hood stand out, as well. Good job


----------



## DOM-19

*Finished 2nd Nascar Chevy – Revell Monte Carlo*

*Finished 2nd Nascar Chevy – Revell Monte Carlo one more to go and I will be done with 3rd Nascar’s. *

*Can not wait to build another style car. This kit was not easy to build. It came with pre-painted window trim, which was nice.*
*







*
*







*
*1st one was the gray and black. 2nd was the orange and black, the third will be red and black. The 3rd one will be #24 Jeff Gordon.*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## DOM-19

*RC Racing*

Hey guys, this is what I did for 20 years, raced RC Cars. I built hundreds of cars. I went to all Snowbird Racers which was held once a year and had about 600 entries each year. I had 2 shoulder operations and age cut me short. I sure do miss it.

DOM


----------



## dge467

Very nice builds!


----------

